# for sale st croix custom



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

custom rod done by wanye folks 10'2 1 piece 6-16oz inbox me for pic 200. i reallydont want to sale this rod but i lost my job and i need to get my daughter stuff for christmas


----------

